# F25 LCI climate control installed into pre LCI F25



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

The LCI climate control installed and coded. The same functions which have the old one but new design.
The connections is the same(if you already have IHKA high).
The difference only in Function carrier (Part number for old:51459193776).
But you may cut two plastic pieces(shown in red) and new climat will fit.
Also installed central locking switch and boot locking switch.
But here need new wires,connectors and proper connections from both doors to JBE and from JBE to CAS.


----------



## Jon1915 (Oct 3, 2014)

I understand that the plugs are the old panel compatibilne


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

Jon1915 said:


> I understand that the plugs are the old panel compatibilne


Yes. PnP


----------



## Jon1915 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dvd panel is also the same
Thanks


----------



## XRIDE (May 21, 2013)

F25x said:


> The LCI climate control installed and coded. The same functions which have the old one but new design.
> The connections is the same(if you already have IHKA high).
> The difference only in Function carrier (Part number for old:51459193776).
> But you may cut two plastic pieces(shown in red) and new climat will fit.
> ...


My car have no heated seat option, please tell me what part number for a proper climate control panel. Would you tell me where can I buy a used part.
Thanks


----------



## antoniopll (May 7, 2017)

F25x said:


> The LCI climate control installed and coded. The same functions which have the old one but new design.
> The connections is the same(if you already have IHKA high).
> The difference only in Function carrier (Part number for old:51459193776).
> But you may cut two plastic pieces(shown in red) and new climat will fit.
> ...


Hello, you need to do any coding? Can buy the part on ebay from another car?
Thanks!


----------



## Antonski (Sep 6, 2017)

I did this retrofit recently, and you will need to VO code the new panel. In my case the car went into some weird state ( emergency power state or something like that...) however resetting is easy. I can post instructions once I have some free time.
You can get the panel from ebay or any other place. Just have to find one matching your options.


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

F25x said:


> The LCI climate control installed and coded. The same functions which have the old one but new design.
> The connections is the same(if you already have IHKA high).
> The difference only in Function carrier (Part number for old:51459193776).
> But you may cut two plastic pieces(shown in red) and new climat will fit.
> ...





Antonski said:


> I did this retrofit recently, and you will need to VO code the new panel. In my case the car went into some weird state ( emergency power state or something like that...) however resetting is easy. I can post instructions once I have some free time.
> You can get the panel from ebay or any other place. Just have to find one matching your options.


I am looking to do this conversion to my X3. Does anyone know what coding needs to done when changing to the LCI climate panel?


----------



## XRIDE (May 21, 2013)

X5UK said:


> I am looking to do this conversion to my X3. Does anyone know what coding needs to done when changing to the LCI climate panel?


No, there is just plug and play. Very easy.


----------



## vestaviascott (Apr 13, 2018)

I have the 2012 f25 with heated seats. I like the cover slide on this retrofit. That appears to be the only difference I can see. Cup holders are still sh#t for coffee mugs. I still may consider it for the cover slide alone.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Antonski said:


> I did this retrofit recently, and you will need to VO code the new panel. In my case the car went into some weird state ( emergency power state or something like that...) however resetting is easy. I can post instructions once I have some free time.
> You can get the panel from ebay or any other place. Just have to find one matching your options.


what did you change? I have an LCI IHKA I want to put in my F21 and it refuses to switch on, just sits with a single orange light.


----------



## Antonski (Sep 6, 2017)

You need to check the schematics in ISTA-D. It might not be possible if the wiring/hardware have changed. In case of F25 wiring stayed the same with the LCI model.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Antonski said:


> You need to check the schematics in ISTA-D. It might not be possible if the wiring/hardware have changed. In case of F25 wiring stayed the same with the LCI model.


yeah I have ISTA, just need to sit down and check. just a thought though the 1,2,3 and 4 are all built on the same platform.

what did you change? just so i can have a look.


----------



## SEANRGEE (Oct 20, 2016)

XRIDE said:


> No, there is just plug and play. Very easy.


OK - so apart from the removal of the 2 pieces of plastic, if you have same functions on the old panel as the new this fit is a PNP, is that correct?


----------



## Dfcoelho (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi,

Just did the update on mine (August 2011 production model). Apart from the cutting of the plastic parts, as mentioned before, everything was plug and play and all works properly once connected. Only thing is that next to the temperature indication, the residual heat arrows are always on. The car doesnt have the system from factory. Anyone knows how to switch them off? 

Thanks


----------



## pungo (Oct 4, 2007)

F25x said:


> Also installed central locking switch and boot locking switch.
> But here need new wires,connectors and proper connections from both doors to JBE and from JBE to CAS.


I know this is a old thread, but I want to retrofit this central locking buttons to the door. Reaching in above the center console is a pain. Any additional info on how you did this? Thanks


----------



## agent_orange (Apr 21, 2019)

I just did this recently on my 2014.
The 2017 IHKA bought from the USA did require CAFD injecting and VO coding to be 'happy' in E-Sys and ISTA+, easy enough to do.
A nice upgrade, it goes well with the gloss black trim that my car already had as stock.

The residual heat arrows or whatever they are that are on all the time when the IHKA is on are the only slight downside.
I'm 90% sure they were not on when the unit was first powered up after install but before coding.
I've looked at interior photos of (stock) LCI F25s for sale in my country and they all show these arrows on as well when the IHKA is on in any mode, so I'm guessing it is normal and has nothing to do with residual/auxiliary heat system?
Any LCI owners confirm?

Would still be nice to be able to code those arrows off, but haven't found a likely parameter to FDL code yet. (I can read German OK)


----------



## brianhinton77 (Nov 16, 2020)

F25x said:


> The LCI climate control installed and coded. The same functions which have the old one but new design.
> The connections is the same(if you already have IHKA high).
> The difference only in Function carrier (Part number for old:51459193776).
> But you may cut two plastic pieces(shown in red) and new climat will fit.
> ...


Resurrecting this thread…i have also installed this panel in my 2011 f25. Can someone please walk me through the VO coding of the panel


----------



## brianhinton77 (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyone


----------

